# Happy Birthday Mr. Kirk



## unterseebotski (23. März 2011)

Bereits gestern ist* William Shatner,* besser bekannt als James Tiberius Kirk, 80 geworden.
Schlusslicht: Captain Kirk wird 80 | tagesschau.de

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Und am 26.03. wird *Leonard Nimoy,* auch bekannt als Mr. Spock ebenfalls 80! 
Vorher gratulieren bringt aber Pech, deswegen lasse ich das.*



*


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

Ich bin ja selber großer Star-Trek Fan wie man eindeutig erkennen kann. 

Aber das hier hat in User-News nichts zu suchen.

Ich verschiebe den Thread mal in das passende Unterforum. 

Gruß
Pain

btw. Happy Birthday, Captain Kirk!


----------



## x-up (23. März 2011)

Na dann  Captain Kirk !

Ich habe Raumschiff Enterprise (ja so hiess die Serie früher) als Kind geliebt, 
lief Sonntags immer gegen 18.00-19.00 Uhr auf dem zweiten.....


----------



## Kusanar (23. März 2011)

Auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der werte Herr Shatner hier mitliest, sehr gering ist, wünsche ich trotzdem (nachträglich) alles GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

Auch wenn mir das Feiern des Menschen um seiner Lebenjahre fremd und unlogisch ist ... herzlichen Glückwunsch Kaptain!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2011)

Faszinierend, eine Gefühlsregung 
Glückwunsch zum 80., mögen noch zahlreiche Freudentage folgen.


----------



## unterseebotski (23. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Aber das hier hat in User-News nichts zu suchen.


 
Wieso denn nicht? Ist doch ein ziemliches nerdiges Thema und hat (in)direkt auch mit Computer-Spielen zu tun.

Btw. habe ich die Serie auch sehr gerne angeschaut. Die "new generation" war anfangs auch OK, ist mir dann aber zu doof geworden. (Was wohl auch daran lag, dass ich älter wurde und nicht mehr so empfänglich für Fernsehserien...)
Die Star-Trek-Filme habe ich aber alle gesehen und schaue sie immernoch gerne an!


----------



## Painkiller (23. März 2011)

> Wieso denn nicht? Ist doch ein ziemliches nerdiges Thema und hat (in)direkt auch mit Computer-Spielen zu tun.


Indirekt ja, da gebe ich dir Recht. Direkt nein, weil sich die User-News eigentlich auf Hard- bzw. Software beziehen.


----------



## unterseebotski (23. März 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Indirekt ja, da gebe ich dir Recht. Direkt nein, weil sich die User-News eigentlich auf Hard- bzw. Software beziehen.


 
Du meinst so wie die News über Fukushima...


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. März 2011)

1:0 für unterseebotski


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. März 2011)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Kaktus (23. März 2011)

Am besten hat mir Shattner noch in Boston Legal gefallen und ich bin auf seine neue Serie gespannt


----------



## PEG96 (23. März 2011)

alles gute.
Vll. gibt es ja für shatner auch nen gastauftritt wie bei spock im aktuellen teil.(wäre zu geil)


----------



## unterseebotski (24. März 2011)

Wird denn schon wieder einer gedreht?
Habe ich irgendwie nix von mitbekommen...


----------



## Kaktus (24. März 2011)

Frag mich nicht wie die heißt, meine Freundinhat die gefunden... aber soweit ihc weiß, wollten die mit dem Drehen anfangen. Pilot soll eigentlich schon fertig sein.


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Wird denn schon wieder einer gedreht?
> Habe ich irgendwie nix von mitbekommen...


 
Bitte sehr...

Star Trek 12 am 29. Juni 2012?


----------

